# tip thank you



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

If anyone runs across a screen shot of what the pax see when I driver sends a thanks for a tip, please post that 
thanks


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

I actually asked one of my riders that tipped me earlier in the day, and I picked him up again, and I asked him if he got any kind of notification that I thanked him for his tip, he said he didn’t receive anything, so I think it’s just BS


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

I started seeing this yesterday in my market.


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

theMezz said:


> If anyone runs across a screen shot of what the pax see when I driver sends a thanks for a tip, please post that
> thanks


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

I've been asking Lyft to enable us to send a customized "Thank-you". Lyft responds each time over the past 2 years with, "Great Idea!". I suggest it again, now that I know Uber is at least enabling a canned thank-you. Will tell Lyft to enable us to do better than Uber, by sending a customized thank-you. i.e. "Bill, the $8.00 tip was greatly appreciated. I enjoyed your company during the trip. Thank-you! -Allen"


----------



## cobraco (Jul 6, 2016)

AllenChicago said:


> I've been asking Lyft to enable us to send a customized "Thank-you". Lyft responds each time over the past 2 years with, "Great Idea!". I suggest it again, now that I know Uber is at least enabling a canned thank-you. Will tell Lyft to enable us to do better than Uber, by sending a customized thank-you. i.e. "Bill, the $8.00 tip was greatly appreciated. I enjoyed your company during the trip. Thank-you! -Allen"


I've had something this in my Lyft app for at least the last couple of months. You will see it when you review a trip and select rate rider. There is a place you can send a message to thanks them for the tip or whatever.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

I hope U/L implement the feature so that a driver can send a thank you to _any_ pax, not just the ones who tip you. That's the demographic I'm interested in reaching. ;>


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

Both are loathe to facilitate contact between drivers and pax outside the apps.


----------



## Cut (Dec 4, 2019)

AllenChicago said:


> I've been asking Lyft to enable us to send a customized "Thank-you". Lyft responds each time over the past 2 years with, "Great Idea!". I suggest it again, now that I know Uber is at least enabling a canned thank-you. Will tell Lyft to enable us to do better than Uber, by sending a customized thank-you. i.e. "Bill, the $8.00 tip was greatly appreciated. I enjoyed your company during the trip. Thank-you! -Allen"


I highly doubt they will ever allow customized messages. You know some drivers would add some type of inappropriate message. Maybe the message wasn't inappropriate, but the passenger took it that way and now they have created more problems Lyft/Uber has to deal with. I could see them adding badges or something similar, but nothing that personalized.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> I hope U/L implement the feature so that a driver can send a thank you to _any_ pax, not just the ones who tip you. That's the demographic I'm interested in reaching. ;>


Most pax don't want a message from a perverted driver.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

AllenChicago said:


> I've been asking Lyft to enable us to send a customized "Thank-you". Lyft responds each time over the past 2 years with, "Great Idea!".


I'd rather they made a night mode first. I'm going to run someone over one day because the lyft app blinds me


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

lyft_rat said:


> Most pax don't want a message from a perverted driver.


Speak for yourself bro. I'm not perverted, I'm politely uncouth.


----------



## Cut (Dec 4, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> I'd rather they made a night mode first. I'm going to run someone over one day because the lyft app blinds me


From what I've read it's available on the iPhone now, but we're still waiting for the Android update from Lyft.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Takes $3+ to get my thank you.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

cobraco said:


> I've had something this in my Lyft app for at least the last couple of months. You will see it when you review a trip and select rate rider. There is a place you can send a message to thanks them for the tip or whatever.


I just pulled up a couple of Lyft rides from today and looked. No way to send a personal message to the passenger, regardless if they tipped or didn't. Not here in the Chicago market, anyway.

We can add a message to the star-rating window, but I think that's just for feedback to Lyft regarding any given passenger.


----------



## MyrtleBeachDriver (Jul 1, 2017)

OG ant said:


> View attachment 391222
> View attachment 391223
> View attachment 391224


I am still unable to have the ability to do this in my market, as other drivers have reported this function, and I auto update the version. Is this only available on specific Uber Pro levels? Is there a specific screen where this option is viewable? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

I never get that button because I never get tips 😕


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

MyrtleBeachDriver said:


> I am still unable to have the ability to do this in my market, as other drivers have reported this function, and I auto update the version. Is this only available on specific Uber Pro levels? Is there a specific screen where this option is viewable? Thanks in advance.


Its available only in very few markets! Once it rolls out worldwide itll be available to everyone. You dont have to be uber pro to qualify!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

I had that ability for 24hrs. Sent 2. Then it was gone just like it appeared.


----------



## Cut (Dec 4, 2019)

MyrtleBeachDriver said:


> I am still unable to have the ability to do this in my market, as other drivers have reported this function, and I auto update the version. Is this only available on specific Uber Pro levels? Is there a specific screen where this option is viewable? Thanks in advance.


I know some people in my market have had it for about a month and I still don't.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

SHalester said:


> I had that ability for 24hrs. Sent 2. Then it was gone just like it appeared.


@SHalester

Do you have this feature now? When you lost the feature was it when you drove in a different county? I only get the feature in LA. Never get it in the OC so it must be geofenced.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

goneubering said:


> you have this feature now


Nope. Had for that short period of time. Hasn't returned.


----------



## SLT (Feb 28, 2020)

OG ant said:


> View attachment 391222
> View attachment 391223
> View attachment 391224


Hi,
why after I sent thanks message to the rider next day when I checked, it shows that I have to send again.
any comments?


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

SLT said:


> Hi,
> why after I sent thanks message to the rider next day when I checked, it shows that I have to send again.
> any comments?


Gubers tech always repeats itself. Wouldn't hurt too send ONE more time but that's all. Just my opinion.

Here in the PHX market we don't have that function that I'm aware of.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

SLT said:


> Hi,
> why after I sent thanks message to the rider next day when I checked, it shows that I have to send again.
> any comments?


I never had that. It said Message Sent and didn't allow anything more.


----------

